# WE MUST STOP THIS COYOTE HUNTING!



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

This is disgraceful! Someone should pull his license . . .* IF* he has one . . .










Don't you agree? :thumb:

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know about coyote hunting, but that looks like a fox hunting rabbits.


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*Could be, barebackjack.* I'm aged and disabled to the point I can't get out and chase *ANY* critters now. Just thought it was a funny picture. Would seem you 'yote hunters take your sport seriously.

I kinda' figure that fellow in the photo below might be one of your guys . . . :thumb:










*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*

_*Congressmen should wear uniforms like NASCAR drivers so we can tell who their corporate sponsors are.*_


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Isn't that nosib?


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW. I have never seen a pic like that. I think that guy must have a farm, like a mink farmer? Raise them,and kill em' ? That, or he's a fur buyin fool? Holy crap that's a lot of critters. :beer:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I was prayin that pic would never get out it was a slow year for me. I tried to go old school and kill them hand to hand that year the pelt were in good condition but i did not get as many as i wanted      :lol:


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*airforcehobit, would your nickname* by any chance be Barry Sotoreo, Jr., or maybe, BHO, Jr.? You're almost as good at fibbin' as our New Emperor is. :lol:

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

ha ha ha :beer:

all hail our dear leader

no but if that were my pic they would call me wispher de zorro (fox whisper)

that is a crazy pic where did you get it


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*Hi airforcehobit,*
Years ago someone emailed it to me with no info on who made it, where, what, etc..

Another good one sent to me about the same time got lost over the years, showed just the heads of a fox in the midst of bunch of fox hounds, all looking straight to your left. Headline read, "When your in deep sh==, look straight ahead and keep your mouth shut."

Got a very POOR quality copy of it is all I could find.










*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've seen the fox in the dog pack before, but the other two... very nice! :beer:


----------

